
Chinese schools enforce smart uniforms with tracking system to monitor students - snug
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12-28/microchipped-school-uniforms-monitor-students-in-china/10671604
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Don’t forget that Chinese school students also need to wear their school
uniform faces because of the facial recognition monitoring.

